# Aug 12 or 13th



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got a couple of guys that want to go!!! Just need a few more to make the trip!!! We will get our snappers, get our jacks, and troll for wahooand deep drop the rest of the time!!! $250 for 12hrs Call or PM please!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I am interested! I called and left you a message.

Robert


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like it will have to be the 12th. I'm booked for the 13th. Anybody else interested?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Need a couple more folks!!! Should be a great trip and great weather!!!


----------



## theshizzle (Jan 3, 2009)

Folks, if anybody has not been on this boat, GO! It is more than a fishing trip, it's an adventure. There is no telling what will happen, and what you will catch. More fishing, less riding. And when you do ride, you RIDE!:bowdown


----------

